# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Máy hút chân không bảo vệ  sản phẩm và dành cho RC hobbie

## Lenamhai

Đam mê đủ thứ nên khổ cái thân, cái quái quỷ gì cũng muốn làm nên quanh năm suốt tháng toàn thấy chơi mà túi thì cứ cạn dần. 
vợ con thì chẳng biết mình làm cái gì có ăn được không mà lúc nào cũng bận bịu không lo gì cho gd hic ... đừng ai nói no nghe nhé hihi

Đây là cái thứ mà tui lụm từng thứ ngoài ve chai mang về rồi ráp rồi gắn sau hai ngày những thứ rác đó bỗng có hồn có sức các bác ah






http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w...i/SANY0061.jpg

----------

Mr.L, namrex, phonglepk

----------


## phonglepk

Lực hút đủ lớn để gia công không vậy anh?

----------


## Lenamhai

Anh không có đồng hồ đo áp để đo, nhưng lực hút cũng khá lắm

----------


## Khongnickname

Cái nầy hôm bữa thấy bãi có mấy con mà ko ai thèm mua , thì ra áp dụng cũng hay hay

----------


## namrex

Tư tưởng lớn gặp nhau rồi hehe... em đùa thôi, trên youtube có 1 cái clip hướng dẫn DIY Vacuum pump từ block bơm của tủ lanh, trong clip cái block hút bẹp chai sting, hôm bữa e dùng thử máy hút bụi philip 1000w hút thử nhưng k bẹp nỗi, block này có 1 vòi hút và 1 vòi bơm, có thể DIY cả 1 máy nén khí luôn  :Big Grin: 
p/s: cái chị này nhìn chất việt nam quá  :Big Grin:

----------

hoang.nvn, KDD, Nam CNC

----------

